# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  الكاتب العدل

## وميض العراقي

" الكاتب العدل/ دراسة قانونية/ وميض حامد الزبيدي [ من هو/لم يرد تعريف في القانون العراقي للكاتب العدل وحتى في قانون الكتاب العدول المرقم 33لسنة 1998فمن هو حسب رأي المتواضع الشخص الحاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في القانون والموظف في احد الدوائر الحكومية وبالذات في الدوائر العدلية بعد اجتيازه دورة أمدها 3اشهر في المعهد القضائي على إن يمضي على تعينه بالدوائر الحكومية سنتين حسب القانون ولكن المعمول به انه يتم إدخال الموظف الحقوقي لدورة الكتاب العدول بعدتعينه بأشهر وذلك للحاجة الماسة اليه . ماهية إعماله. تنظيم وتوثيق التصرفات القانونية كافة مثل 1/الوكالة  2/الكفالة 3/الإيداع 4/المصادقة على الترجمة 5 /تسجيل المكائن  هذه هي أعمال الكاتب العدل. إذ تبادر إلى ذهني سؤال هل يعد الكاتب العدل قاضي ( حاكم) للإجابة على هذا التساؤل يجب علينا تحديد وجه التشابه والاختلاف بين القاضي والكاتب العدل.  أوجه التشابه بين القاضي والكاتب العدل.  1/ كلاهما يقوم بإصدار سندات رسمية فالقاضي يقوم بإصدار قرار الحكم الذي هوسند رسمي استنادا لأحكام المادة 105من قانون الإثبات العراقي بألاضافة إلى الحجج يصدرها القاضي "( حجة الوصايا الولاية القيمومة وغيرها) كذلك الحال بالنسبة للكاتب العدل للآمال التي يقوم بها والمذكورة أعلاه .  2 / قرارات الطرفين قابلة للتنفيذ أي لها قوة الشيء المحكوم به. 3/للطرفين الحق في اتخاذ قرار الأبطال ابطال السند أو قرار الحكم فللكاتب العدل الحق في إبطال السند الذي يصدر منه بعد تنظيمه كعزل الوكيل بعد إنذاره بطلب من الموكل . هذه بعض أوجه التشابه بين القاضي والكاتب العدل. امااوجه الاختلاف فهي كالالتي . 1/أن قرار الحكم الصادر من القاضي لاينفذ إلى بعد اكتسابه الدرجة القطعية ويكتسب قرار القاضي الدرجة القطعية بعد استنفاذ جميع طرق الطعن القانونية وهذا يتطلب عدة أشهر إما قرار الكاتب العدل المتمثل بالوكالة وغيرها من الأعمال الأخرى فانه قابل للتنفيذ حال صدوره من الكاتب العدل . 2/ تخضع قرارات القاضي لرقابة محكمة التميز بينما لاتخضع أعمال الكاتب العدل لرقابة محكمة التميز. إذن لمن تخضع أعمال الكاتب العدل إلى أي جهة ؟  لقد رسم نص المادة 4من قانون الكتاب العدول المرقم33لسنة 1998 الجهة التي تخضع لها أعمال الكاتب العدل ومختصة بتوجيه التعليمات إلى الكاتب العدل في حال رفض الكاتب العدل تنظيم أو توثيق سند ما من السندات وتفسير القوانين المتعلقة بأعمال الكتاب العدول وهي الهيئة الاستشارية حيث تتشكل هذه الهيئة برئاسة  1/ المدير العام . رئيسا للهيئة  2/عضوية اثنان من الكتاب العدول. 3/اثنين من مدراء الأقسام. وتصدر قرارات هذه الهيئة بالإجماع وتأخذ هذه القرارات صفة الأمر الذي يجب على الكاتب العدل طاعته . إنها هيئة شبيهة بهيئات محكمة التمييز التي تخضع المحاكم لأشرافها على القرارات التي تصدر. إذن لماذا لم يخضع القانون أعمال وقرارات الكتاب العدول لمحكمة التميز على الرغم من التشابه الكبير بين عمله وعمل القاضي. وذلك حسب رائي المتواضع لانعدام الخصومة حيث أن الطرف حينما يلتجؤن إلى الكاتب العدل لتنظيم السند الخاص بهم يكونان متفقان على ذلك أي لاتوجد منازعة مخاصمة . أذن هل الكاتب العدل قاضي أم لا؟ لقد عدنا إلى السؤال الذي ابتدأنا به محور دراستنا القانونية المتواضعة . من خلال الدراسة القانونية أعلاه نقول بأن الكاتب العدل قاضي ولكن قاضي غير عادي. لانك كما تعلم ياايها القارئ الكريم القضاء نوعان . 1/قضاء عادي (خصومة دعاوي قرارات محاكم ) 2/قضاء ولائي أوامر على العرائض(حجة وصايا قسام شرعي) الكاتب العدل يعمل ضمن إطار القضاء ألولائي فإصدار الوكالة شبيه بإصدار القسام الشرعي وحجة الوصايا. إذن الكاتب العدل قاضي ولائي.لكنه لايخضع لرقابة محكمة التميز.لان المحكمة حتى في قضائها ألولائي تخضع لرقابة محكمة التميز ضمن المنطقة التي يعمل بها القاضي (رئاسة استئناف المنطقة بصفتها التميزية) وكان الأجدر بالمشرع العراقي أن يخضع أعمال الكاتب العدل إلى رقابة محكمة التميزمحكمة استئناف المنطقة بصفتها التميزية حالها حال قرارات المنفذ العدل وقرارات مدير القاصرين . بدلا من إخضاعه للهيئة الاستشارية لأنه على الرغم من اتفاق إطراف العلاقة أما الكاتب العدل وعدم وجود مخاصمة إلا إن الكاتب العدل في بعض الأحيان يقوم برفض المعاملة لأسباب قانونية كأن يرفض تنظيم أو توثيق المعاملة لعدم قناعته بالمستمسكات القانونية أو عدم رفض جراء الوكالة الخارجية لعدم قناعته بوجود معذرة مشروعة في الانتقال والمعاينة استنادا لأحكام المادة 27 من قانون الكتاب العدول فهذه قرارات تصدر من الكاتب العدل بالرفض فيجب التظلم منها إمامه ومن ثم الطعن بها أمام محكمة استئناف المنطقة بصفتها التميزية بدلا من هيئة الرأي المتواجدة في وزارة العدل وذلك لإضفاء الصفة القضائية على أعمال الكاتب العدل ولتسهيل ا مر صاحب العلاقة الذي قد لاستطيع طرح موضوعه على هيئة الرأي بسبب بعد سكناه عن مقر الهيئة في وزارة العدل خاصة في المحافظات البعيدة النائية .    الناقد القانوني  وميض حامد الزبيدي 5/12/2013

----------

